# Eigener Proxy Server erstellen



## End0fSeven (30. März 2013)

Hallo Allerseits.

Nach langem Googeln finde ich nicht gerade was gescheites. Ich möchte mir Zuhause auf dem Server einen Proxy Server erstellen. Hintergrund ist, ich bin Wochenende Regelmässig in Deutschland und möchte gerne einige Dienste die ich in der Schweiz habe auch weiterhin nutzen. Auch YouTube  Deshalb habe ich mir Überlegt ich richte mir einen Proxy Server ein.

Jedoch habe ich in Google fast nur Anleitungen für Linux/Ubuntu gesehen. Viele Links waren auch tot.

Jetzt möchte ich euch fragen, was alles für Programme brauche ich?
Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 Prof 64-bit.

Info
75`000 Leitung
Fixe IP
Zurzeit läuft auch Xampp bei mir, vielleicht kann man ja dadrüber was laufen lassen? (PHProxy?)

Grüsse
Chrigu93


----------



## maltris (30. März 2013)

Wenn du nen simplen Proxy willst, geht das recht leicht mit "FreeProxy" (FreeProxy Internet Suite | Download | Handcrafted Software Portal). 
Wenn es was bisschen professionelleres sein soll, wuerde ich OpenVPN empfehlen. Nutze ich selbst auch fuer einen aehnlichen Zweck wie deinen, siehe hierzu: OpenVPN unter Windows – Anleitung | MvA Internet Services GmbH | Support & Technik

Letzteres hat den Vorteil, das du dich sogar direkt ins Netzwerk zu Hause einbinden kannst. Der Aufwand ist bei OpenVPN bisschen hoeher. 
Wenn du Fragen hast oder persoenliche Hilfe brauchst meld dich bei mir, ich bin mit der Materie vertraut.

Gruesse


----------



## sQeep (30. März 2013)

Kostenlose Proxy-Server unter Windows kannst du weitestgehend vergessen. 
Wenn du den Aufwand betreiben möchtest, würde ich dir zu einem Squid auf Linux raten. Eigentlich kein Hexenwerk und Anleitungen findet man im Netz wie Sand am Meer.

Alternativ könntest du einfach über einen öffentlichen Proxy gehen. Hängt natürlich davon ab was du machen möchtest. Sobald persönliche Daten oder Login-Daten im Spiel sind würde ich es aber lassen


----------



## mattinator (30. März 2013)

sQeep schrieb:


> Wenn du den Aufwand betreiben möchtest, würde ich dir zu einem Squid auf Linux raten.


 Den kannst Du auch im VMware Player als virtuelle Maschine unter dem Windows laufen lassen.


----------



## End0fSeven (2. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich werde jetzt als erstes die Möglichkeit mit dem "Free Proxy Internet Center" ausprobieren. Muss mich aber ersmal in die Materie einarbeiten 

Und das mit der VM ist auch eine gute Idee werde ich mir auch mal anschauen.

Aufjedenfall schonmal vielen Dank für die Tipps hier  

Grüsse
Chrigu93


----------



## MR.Chaos (13. November 2013)

Ich erwecke mal das thema wieder 
wie hast du das jetzt gelöst???? habe das gleiche vor nur das ich einen server mit Windows Server 2008 R2 habe


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. November 2013)

Wenn du eh windows-Server hast richte dir einen VPN-Server ein.


----------



## End0fSeven (26. Dezember 2013)

Habe mittlerweile eine Synology, gehe jez per VPN drauf


----------

